# USB a MIni USB de 5 pines



## kamui_sweet (Ene 29, 2007)

Bueno primero saludar a todos pues es el primer post que pongo,

La pregunta es que tengo un cable usb con un extremo pequeño de 5 pines (de esos de los mp3) y el problema es que no funciona deseguro algun cable en el interior se a roto. lo que quiero es saber el diagrama de los cables y a que pines van ya que el extremo usb tiene 4 pines y el otro pequeño tiene 5 asi que de donde mela sale el otro cable esa es mi pregunta si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria muchisimo. GRACIAS por adelantado y bye.


----------



## litus (Ene 29, 2007)

Hola mira aqui tengo esta pagina la cual me ayudo mucho a mi.
Te la posteo (está en ingles) 
http://www.zytrax.com/tech/pc/serial.html
si la quieres traducida me he tomado las molestias en usar un traductor de paginas webs (google.com).

http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools

Vaya espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Salu2


----------



## sony8378 (Jun 15, 2011)

muyyyyyyyyyyy bueno gracias


----------

